
Indian states impose 70% corona fee on liquor - Bang2Bay
https://www.dnaindia.com/india/report-delhi-govt-levies-70-special-corona-fee-on-sale-of-liquor-andhra-pradesh-charges-75-2823699
======
Bang2Bay
70% fee does not seem to deter people from drinking. long lines seen in photos

